
Essential Swedish tech jargon all programmers in Sweden should know - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.thelocal.se/20191101/essential-tech-jargon-all-programmers-in-sweden-should-know-tyreso-c3l-tlccu
======
eesmith
It's a paid-for advertisement, by a company selling a "Swedish for
Programmers" course.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Looks like class is free to the student (but possibly charged to the
municipality -- "Your municipality needs to sign part 2 of the application
form").

Likely only for people already resident in Sweden.

